# Tile Over Concrete Basement Floor



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Question for the tile guys:

Went on an estimate yesterday...homeowner wants 6" x 6" quarry tile in a basement entryway. This would be over the concrete slab.

The slab is not level...I would say it might even be an inch or so off in some spots.

There are also some minor cracks in the slab, and they sometimes get moisture coming up through the slab.

This is what I'm thinking:

1) Use self leveling material to level off the slab floor (any recommendations on a self leveling product?)

2) Using thinset, apply a Ditra membrane (or something similar, any recommendation?) which would be a waterproofer, and achieve crack isolation. Will this help with crack isolation?

3) Thinset the tile directly over the Ditra membrane.

Does this sound about right? Anything that you guys would do differently??

I appreciate any insight!

-TC


----------

